# Axcel Contour tab Brady Signature



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Another $100 tab. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/axcel-contour-pro-finger-tab-brady-ellison-signature-series.html


Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

LOL I wonder how many people will try it just like compound shooters that go & buy the latest & greatest release ( not that I have ever done that bought the latest & greatest item and then go back to old item)


----------



## Nzarchery_dad (Aug 15, 2018)

Not me but I will try and win one for the young fella to try ......


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope there's a market trickle down effect and "store brand" accessory makers bumps up their leather quality in their rip-off designs. This will help new comers get a good tab at a decent price. After the AAE Elite's brief hiatus and subsequent return with a bump up in price, I've always felt that there's a lack of good leather in the 30USD range.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks like a really well designed and constructed tab, which is what I'd expect from that collaboration. I'd give $110 for one if I was looking for a new tab. Tabs last a long, long time and they are one of the most important parts of your shooting kit. I have spent years customizing and breaking in my primary tab and just about any experienced OR archer would tell you that losing their primary tab would be one of the worst things that could happen to them at a tournament. McKinney once wrote that he and/or Darrell would travel with their finger tabs and grip from their bow in their carry-on, to ensure that everything they touched was familiar, regardless of which or whose bow they were shooting. That makes perfect sense to me.

So for a critical piece of equipment that is easily customizable to cost $110 - that doesn't bother me at all. Cheaper than a useless pair of "shooting glasses" IMO.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Looks like a really well designed and constructed tab, which is what I'd expect from that collaboration. I'd give $110 for one if I was looking for a new tab. Tabs last a long, long time and they are one of the most important parts of your shooting kit. I have spent years customizing and breaking in my primary tab and just about any experienced OR archer would tell you that losing their primary tab would be one of the worst things that could happen to them at a tournament. McKinney once wrote that he and/or Darrell would travel with their finger tabs and grip from their bow in their carry-on, to ensure that everything they touched was familiar, regardless of which or whose bow they were shooting. That makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> So for a critical piece of equipment that is easily customizable to cost $110 - that doesn't bother me at all. Cheaper than a useless pair of "shooting glasses" IMO.


:thumbs_up


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

While I'll not quibble about the price of a tab, every tab I've owned has been hacked and modified so that it rarely resembles what left the manufacturer. I look at the plate size and everything else is and has been changed on mine, including the leather facing. So for me, I'm not spending extra money on something I know will be highly modified.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

http://m.kipris.or.kr/mobile/search/view_patent.do?applno=1020150162197

Looks similar.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I’m interested by the design where the placement of the large plate is sort of reversed. The leather affixes to the chin side and there is a sandwich plate. I feel like that might be weird, but I guess that’s why they have those “contour” slots for the fingers. Might be cool. I’ll probably impulse buy it at some point like everything. I’m such a sucker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Lancaster has Brady giving a review of this Axcel Contour tab on YouTube. It looks to me like this tab is well designed and very likely will be extremely popular. Extremely popular because it is well thought out, solves problems and addresses the complaints many OR shoots have with their tabs. 
Personally, I like the design better than any I’ve seen or used before. 
Nick


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

The interview with Brady on the tab: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t553n3vHQA

I'm not too sure about the sandwich design for the leather. I feel like one of the reasons my AAE Elite have lasted 6 years now is partly because of the non-contact leather extending all the way to the back. Gives it some structural integrity extending all the way back towards the end of the plate. Having less material attached to the plate probably won't reduce durability, but we'll have to wait and see.

The contouring looks to be a nifty locked-in version of the natural padding down of the leather with any other metal plate style tab, without the tackiness that'll come with wet weather shooting. 

Hopefully somebody around me buys it so I can see it first hand


----------



## s.r.patten (Sep 29, 2018)

Like someone else said, I'll try to win one but I can't see myself paying that much for a tab. I will admit the design looks really comfortable and if it really helps with finger pain like he says it does it might be worth it one day. My AAE is doing just fine for now though.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

It's surely pricy, but listening to Brady's pitch, and looking for myself, I can see several feature that are appealing, and may very well be worth 100+ dollars.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Might try. I'm a toss up between this, fairweather, and the EZ right now.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

huckduck said:


> Might try. I'm a toss up between this, fairweather, and the EZ right now.


Try all of them. Spare no expense on the things you use to interact directly with the bow.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

huckduck said:


> Might try. I'm a toss up between this, fairweather, and the EZ right now.


I bought the Fairweather and liked it at first. Unfortunately the kangaroo leather is thin, seems to compress and just did not offer enough protection. After trying it for only a few days, I pinched a nerve which is still healing after more than a couple of months. I rebuilt the tab using an outer layer of cordovan leather, but somehow I just don't want to go back and give it another try. I have way, way too many tabs. Even so the contour design is a tempting thought.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

The Black Mamba tab is by far the best I have found, but again I got a long fingers, it and the extra large Fivics tab are the only two I’ve found with enough leather to protect my fingers, and I had to cut some off! So in my opinion right now the Black Mamba is the best for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron67 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is my take on the new Axcel Contour Brady Signature Tab:

I have 5 archers that had been given the tab by another archer as a reward for hitting their USA Archery Bronze Olympian Pins.

Out of the 5 JOAD archers who started using the tab I only have one who is still using it only after taking sandpaper to the leather.

Here is what transpired with the new tabs:

Initially all the archers loved the versatility and multiple adjustable aspects to the palm plate, but as they began to shoot with it their opinions quickly changed.

As their use of the tabs progressed the archers began complaining about the lack of being able to feel the string. I explained that they will need time to break in and get them adjusted for best fit.

They also had issues with the rubber layer slipping up above the leather making their OR anchor problematic even after trimming. Most continued to have issues feeling the string and experimented with removing the rubber layer. Removing the rubber layer enabled them to feel the string better, but four of the five archers ended up with blisters at the tips of their fingers after shooting 60-70 arrows(The archers are all shooting between 34-42 lbs off the fingers).

I also noticed that their scores began dropping. Most of them said they had issues with their fingers slipping off the string during release and were getting frustrated due to lack of control. After inspecting the leather I realized that it was extremely slick, almost like a high polish was put on it. I haven't been able to find another tab with the leather that slick. It also seems thinner than most other brands of tab leather.

I had strongly suggested that the archers either go back to their old tab, or purchase a new tab. Two of them went back to the AAE/KSL Bronze plate tab, one is now shooting the Fairweather Tab, another went back to their Fivics Saker 2 tab. I have one still shooting the Brady tab because he absolutely loved the adjustable aspect of it and took sandpaper to the leather to rough up the top layer of the leather.

After changing out their tabs all of their scores immediately returned to their normal averages.

In summary I think this tab does have a lot of potential, and we did try to make them work, but we just couldn't get it to where the archers had good control of their releases. IMHO the layers/leather need to be reworked. I am sure it works well for some archers but just didn't work well for our archers.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

That’s like a samurai complaining about his blade being too sharp.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

I like my contour tab. For me it has more protection than the AAE KSL that I used before the contour was released with two layers combined with better feeling than the AAE KSL with three layers of leather. I only wished they's release the XL version.


----------



## Stiff Shaft (Apr 6, 2009)

nex667 said:


> I like my contour tab. For me it has more protection than the AAE KSL that I used before the contour was released with two layers combined with better feeling than the AAE KSL with three layers of leather. I only wished they's release the XL version.


They have the XL in stock at Langcaster.

I have the Pro in size L, I want to get the XL I think. 

I used Velcro instead of the elastic, made it fit like a glove and it has a great feel.

I have to wonder how the JOAD kids all had sore little fingers and could not feel the string? lol Trolled.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

nex667 said:


> I like my contour tab. For me it has more protection than the AAE KSL that I used before the contour was released with two layers combined with better feeling than the AAE KSL with three layers of leather. I only wished they's release the XL version.


I'm the other way around, i'm wanting a S, or even an XS


----------



## Eugenrigips (Jul 24, 2018)

I've only shot a few shots with it, but here are my thoughts: (compared to Fivics Saker 1, L , AAE KSL, L)

I find it quite bulky and overall big (size L). I guess i prefer a smaller plate size. 
The leather is very thin but due to the 3 layer system it gave enough protection with good string feeling (only shot 20 arrows, so can't really tell if this still is the case with high arrow volumes (36lbs OTF) The leather is still noticeable thiner then the fivics leather. 

Compared to the AAE KSL I recently ordered wich had similar thin leather, the Brady tab gave better protection. Probably because of the 3rd rubber layer. overall feels less chunky then the KSL tab, it kind of fits my hand better and feels more like an extension of my hand and less like a thing im holding. (hope that makes sense)

It's very different from the feeling of the fivics saker. The saker offers a much more natural feeling, like shooting with bare hands, since its very light and thin (plate). The Brady tab instead is much heavier but therefore feels very solid, but doesn't suit my personal shooting style and feels more like a distraction. 

Can't really tell anything about the adjustable options because i just borrowed it for a few shots and didn't mess with the setting.
Since I'm pretty happy with the standard feel of the fivics saker tab, I probably wouldn't use them anyway.
The adjustable options might me worth a try for everyone who is not comfortable with any off the standard solutions of tabs out there.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Stiff Shaft said:


> They have the XL in stock at Langcaster.
> 
> I have the Pro in size L, I want to get the XL I think.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hint. Unfortunately, I'm from europe, so I'll wait until it is available here. I use the Pro-version, too. I like the weight of 



huckduck said:


> I'm the other way around, i'm wanting a S, or even an XS


They released the S-version, too. ;-)


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks like Brady has the elastic individually wrapped around the middle and ring finger. Does anyone have a diagram of how to do that? For now I have it wrapped as a single loop for both fingers because my brain hurts too much to come up with another way.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

FITAman said:


> It looks like Brady has the elastic individually wrapped around the middle and ring finger. Does anyone have a diagram of how to do that? For now I have it wrapped as a single loop for both fingers because my brain hurts too much to come up with another way.


You need to go 2 times through the middle hole with the elastic band. The black line in the attached graphic shows the way I have the elastic band set up on my tab (blue lines shall show the metal part of the tab, the finger spacer and the clamp for the band)

While writing this lines I noticed that the shown figure would be correct for a left-hand tab.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

FITAman said:


> It looks like Brady has the elastic individually wrapped around the middle and ring finger. Does anyone have a diagram of how to do that? For now I have it wrapped as a single loop for both fingers because my brain hurts too much to come up with another way.


I use two separate individual straps. Because I don’t like to think too much.


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you! I am considering both options. I have actually done it a little differently for now.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Looks like a really well designed and constructed tab, which is what I'd expect from that collaboration. I'd give $110 for one if I was looking for a new tab. Tabs last a long, long time and they are one of the most important parts of your shooting kit. I have spent years customizing and breaking in my primary tab and just about any experienced OR archer would tell you that losing their primary tab would be one of the worst things that could happen to them at a tournament. McKinney once wrote that he and/or Darrell would travel with their finger tabs and grip from their bow in their carry-on, to ensure that everything they touched was familiar, regardless of which or whose bow they were shooting. That makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> So for a critical piece of equipment that is easily customizable to cost $110 - that doesn't bother me at all. Cheaper than a useless pair of "shooting glasses" IMO.


two of my archers are using them. They are really well made. They run a bit large. At first, there was only large and Medium. One of my girls has the aluminum medium one and just got the brass small and says she really cannot tell the difference. But I shot a large Cavalier Elite tab and the medium Brady tab feels lbig


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

I am very happy with my AAE Elite. But if I was looking for something better for some reason I couldn't consider a $110 tab. I have had this serious problem/tendency to lose tabs at the worst time so I always keep at least one spare, sometimes two. That would mean $220 to $330 in tabs. Definitely not happening.


----------

